# took my little brother to the lfs



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

here is what he pick out for his breeding

male


















his female

















yes im going to help him
he got himself a nice looking pair.
big ear male hmpk
nice looking hm female


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow pretty fish! You have those in you LPS?!

How old is he?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah i have them at my lfs.
if he spend a little more time looking.
he might find a better looking fish.
at first glance he already pick his male out of 200+.
then the female.
he only look at 2 of them out of the 12 
age of the fish are unknow.
but from my guess is the male is around 4.5-7 month old
female is 3-5 month old
but the amount of money he spent on those two.
he got a pretty good deal.
even if he don't know the background of the fish.


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

they both look great, wish we got betta's like that here


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

They do look great.
Never expect him picking fish like that on his first attempt.
Will seem like my teaching went somewhere with him.
Hoping for a good fry turnout rate on this spawn.
The true test of his skill.
Is what he going to pick out from this pair for future breeding.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that is pretty good! I would love to visit that store!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw those fish at Kaz's lucky for your brother that the black smoke and platinum males caught my eye! LOL. Good luck with them.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

im surprise that you didn't pick the female.
see what i told you.
if you go on the day of his shipment.
you'll find nice looking fish.
yeah it's usually that pack on his new shipment.
his fish usually go by fast.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually got a very nice light/blue rainbow female. I hope to breed her to my plantinum male. Should make a good pair, if they cooperate that is.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap! THey're beautiful! That male is awesome too, Looks like a huuuuuge pectoral on him, is it actually that big? i'm impressed!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes it's that big.
Use to have a female with bigger one.
But she pass on.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

My little brother release the two fish this morning.
Will no egg yet.
Have two back up male and four female if this pair don't breed.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck  I've heard plakats are way more aggressive than long-finned bettas..Is that true?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

No.
It's the way you raise them.
The Pk just have more energy do to there short fin.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh okay, that makes sense


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep.
From my experience.
Long fin fish get tired quickly and get lazy quicker.
So people just say theyre not that aggressive.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

My HM male tore almost all of my HM femal's anal fin off, she if fine, it has grown back, but just to let you know, long fins can be just a aggressive as short fined bettas. I agree that the long fined fish probably do get tired quicker.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree. They do have much more energy and that is in fact from their fins, thus making them look more aggressive than other long finned bettas. Long finned bettas would get tired after chasing a female/male and stop to rest from their long fins that pull them back.

It's like a swimmer not wearing their head cap when swimming. It will slow them down.

I am a bit confused with this though because it is just one of those things that puzzle my mind. Females have short fins (most of the time) and they are still the ones to be beaten up and with the most tattered fins. It's quite interesting though.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

You'd be surprised how often it's the females that kick the male's butts! I think from what I've seen is a lot of it has to do with who's in 'the mood'

Seems like the girls get beat up when they don't respond to the male's advances--or worse, if they ARE receptive and ready to breed, and the male just wants to fight! But if the girl decides she wants to kick some butt, that male will get some serious injuries, even from a little lady!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fin play a big part.
Speed and size.
Short fin has the speed.
Long fin make them look bigger.
Why most of the time the female look more beat up.
From what I see is that the female have a less aggressive behavior.
Most of them rather run then fight.
So what u do when there not enough place to run.
You hide and hope that no one see you.
But in a trap tank there no place to hide
Your just trap and waiting to get hit
That were most injuries come from.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> You'd be surprised how often it's the females that kick the male's butts! I think from what I've seen is a lot of it has to do with who's in 'the mood'
> 
> Seems like the girls get beat up when they don't respond to the male's advances--or worse, if they ARE receptive and ready to breed, and the male just wants to fight! But if the girl decides she wants to kick some butt, that male will get some serious injuries, even from a little lady!


I know what you mean. Almost every time I breed, I find that the female is not the one to take all the beating without leaving the male with some fins off. Especially this one girl that I had. She was a red VT and she was SO stubborn.

It gets a bit frustrating, but the results are worth it!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

will this spawn is a no go.
just went to check on my little brother tank.
both fish is sick with ick.
will just have to wait till both of them heal to do anything


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I thinks I'm the only person who doesnt lie by a lps besides petco petsmart.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

what???


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

carzz said:


> I thinks I'm the only person who doesnt lie by a lps besides petco petsmart.


What do you mean?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry your spawn didn't take off. Hopefully the bettas will get better quickly.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I do to.
Want to see what they can throw.


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, the male is gorgeous! Wish I could find one at a lfs.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

carzz said:


> I thinks I'm the only person who doesnt lie by a lps besides petco petsmart.



I think they meant live, not lie lol


----------

